# Aldi spd(MTB) shoes



## Hicky (18 Jan 2012)

Free to good home, size 8 spd(minus cleats) aldi shoes, black/red/silver.
Used, from Manchester.....they're a large 8.


----------



## jim55 (18 Jan 2012)

if i pay pal the post will u post them to glasgow


----------



## Hicky (18 Jan 2012)

I'll ask the wife to see how much the postage is and get back to you...she has paypal for ebay


----------



## jim55 (18 Jan 2012)

well i have paypal so its no hassle ,,i can just paypal to cover yr costs


----------



## Chris78 (3 Feb 2012)

Do you still have the shoes?


----------



## jim55 (3 Feb 2012)

i hope not !!!he never got back to me ,,i was first ,,me ,me,me,me


----------

